# pawn stars Elgin...aaannnd GO!



## bikesnbuses (May 12, 2019)

https://www.auctionzip.com/auction-lot/lot_A654017BBC?utm_source=azemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=alerts


----------



## catfish (May 12, 2019)

Is the fork bent?


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2019)

Looks like it.


----------



## saladshooter (May 12, 2019)

Sweet truss - headset bracket!


----------



## catfish (May 12, 2019)

Looks like a Rick's Restoration job.... AKA - POS.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 12, 2019)

blimey


----------



## BFGforme (May 12, 2019)

Saw that episode, way overpay when bought it and way over paid Rick to restore it!!


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 12, 2019)

catfish said:


> Is the fork bent?




Very bent fork. The fenders appear to not match. The braces anyway.


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2019)

Must have bent the fork to make the truss rods fit.lol


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2019)

vincev said:


> Must have bent the fork to make the truss rods fit.lol




Ingenious! ................................................. LMAO


----------



## Brutuskend (May 12, 2019)

Bars turned to the left for "clearance".
AKA the fender hits the down tube.


----------



## bobcycles (May 12, 2019)

way under valued....should be 20K easy

props to ricks Destroyrations for another winner

see why it's so hard to get people interested in this hobby?

scammers and thieves


----------



## piercer_99 (May 12, 2019)

no, the fork is fine, the rest of the bike is trashed.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 12, 2019)

Some poor sucker will buy it to say it was Rick’s! 
Hahahaha!


----------



## buck hughes (May 13, 2019)

what did Rick pay for the bike?


----------



## mazdaflyer (May 13, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Sweet truss - headset bracket!



Light gage metal for sure...26ga?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highship (May 13, 2019)

yikes


----------



## PCHiggin (May 13, 2019)

He also overpaid for a 24" Fiesta then overpaid for a restoration. Its TV,those shows (the car goofballs are the worst,take your pick)are for people clueless about  old junk.Cars, motorcycles,signs,whatever. Pickers is worse


----------



## SKPC (May 13, 2019)

Incredible really when you think about it.   What would be the 1st thing you would do if you got this old bike?  Hmmmmm...………………………………..

That's right, straighten the fork!!!!   Duh..


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 13, 2019)

It's bent because Chumlee rode it.[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2019)

.


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2019)

If I can't say something nice. I shouldn't say anything...


----------



## Jay81 (May 13, 2019)




----------



## ccmerz (May 13, 2019)

The fork is not bent, but the steering tube sure is!


----------



## BFGforme (May 14, 2019)

Rick probably couldn't see it was bent with those damn safety glasses and vest he always wears! Bet he smells like an old wet dog!!! Wait not fair to an old wet dog...


----------



## Nashman (May 18, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Saw that episode, way overpay when bought it and way over paid Rick to restore it!!



My Thoughts as well. It's a nice bike, but fork ( I mean steering tube) is still bent, and it's priced in the Stratosphere. Hollywood goolash.....


----------



## Brutuskend (May 19, 2019)

highship said:


> yikes
> 
> View attachment 997353



homemade you think?

Also, am I wrong or isn't that a Schwinn chainwheel?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 12, 2019)

He is just like a God!


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 12, 2019)

buck hughes said:


> what did Rick pay for the bike?



I just watched this today. I think he payed like 1100 for it then another 4500 for the "restoration". What blows me away is that the "expert" said the fork was bent then after he was done the fork was still obviously bent..... A lot. The seat looked ridiculous too. I mean if you are going to spend 4500 you could at least not MacGyver a seat together for it. Oh well. Someone will get the shiny old bike they always wanted.... And then realize their foot hits the front fender anytime they pedal and turn.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 12, 2019)

ATTORNEY UP on this one....

A crime was committed and fraud happened to some poor sap

Sue the hack and the show  Win Win!


----------



## Phokiss (Oct 12, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> https://www.auctionzip.com/auction-lot/lot_A654017BBC?utm_source=azemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=alertsView attachment 996544



Here's mine


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 12, 2019)

Phokiss said:


> Here's mine View attachment 1077589



Your very own ricks restorations Elgin? If so what did that run you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Phokiss (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh no it was just a elgin handed down to me and that's the condition it's in...


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 13, 2019)

Phokiss said:


> Oh no it was just a elgin handed down to me and that's the condition it's in...



Oh cool. I don't know if the paint is original (never seen painted truss rods) but it sure looks cool. Worth putting old ladies pedals and an old ladies seat on it which can be found fairly affordably. Thanks for sharing.


----------

